# PID Controllers on Ebay (are they any good)



## macca05 (25/7/14)

Hey guys,
I know there are many topics based on which is better etc, but this is not what I am going to ask.
What I would like to know is if anyone has any of the cheapo pid controllers from ebay such as this
PID Controller
and do they actually work. My other hobby is reptiles and with reptile heating the controllers are expensive (well for me)
and I was hoping that these pids would be good enough to use. 
I know I could buy Sestos or Auberins but the more money I could save the better. I already have 3 auberins pids 

Just want to know if they are good enough to hold a temp within a degree or less even if they are K type.

Cheers

Macca


----------



## browndog (25/7/14)

Don't know if I would want to risk the lives of pets (well reptiles) on something that cheap. Let's face it, reptiles arn't cheap in the first place, you at least want to be aiming for something that is middle of the road. I paid $25 for some PIDs about 3 yrs back on Ebay. They sre still working reliably.


----------



## macca05 (25/7/14)

Yeh I know thats definately understandable. I may look at the sestos ones as the auberins add up very quickly when u add the pt100's etc.

Cheers


----------



## anthonyUK (25/7/14)

I would avoid those Rex C100. They are often sold as SSR compatible when not and may only support K type thermocouples.
The Sestos is a much better choice IMO even at 3x the price.


----------



## boybrewer (25/7/14)

anthonyUK said:


> I would avoid those Rex C100. They are often sold as SSR compatible when not and may only support K type thermocouples.
> The Sestos is a much better choice IMO even at 3x the price.


I agree . A mate of mine purchased a REX and it didn't work waste of money .


----------



## TSMill (26/7/14)

I've got a Rex with SSR output and it works just fine.


----------



## macca05 (26/7/14)

Do you remember which buyer you boughtbit from?


----------



## Cervantes (26/7/14)

Ebay seller of Rex C100 has 98% positive feedback after over 80,000 sales.

Can't be that bad..............

At least I hope not as I have one on order h34r:


----------



## dicko (26/7/14)

I have a Sestos to heat sparge water for my BM and it is still going fine after 18 months.


----------



## TSMill (26/7/14)

macca05 said:


> Do you remember which buyer you boughtbit from?


Enjoy24hours


----------



## dicko (26/7/14)

macca05 said:


> Do you remember which buyer you boughtbit from?


If you are asking me then.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DIN-Digital-PID-Temperature-Control-Controller-100-240V-12VDC-SSR-Relay-/221382402038?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item338b6b5ff6

I got one with the SSR relay included and it was around 34 bucks delivered.
They have gone up a bit in price in the last two years.


----------



## Cervantes (26/7/14)

dicko said:


> If you are asking me then.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DIN-Digital-PID-Temperature-Control-Controller-100-240V-12VDC-SSR-Relay-/221382402038?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item338b6b5ff6
> 
> ...


Dicko,

This is what I ordered..........

$21 delivered for PID, SSR and Thermocouple.

I just hope it all works.


----------



## dicko (27/7/14)

Hi Andy

That was the same components that I got when I bought mine except mine was a Sestos brand.

I don't think that there is a problem with the Rex but there was another bloke on here that said the instructions with the Rex were next to useless.
Not counting a faulty unit, I think that both units do the job as intended.

Cheers


----------



## macca05 (27/7/14)

Cheers for all the info guys. Will weigh up my options to see which ones I should order 

Macca


----------



## dave81 (9/8/14)

Hello,
I have been looking I to this topic also and just need to ask a question about the threads on k sensor.what thread is it ? is there any way they could attach to a t peice coming out of a mash tun on herms setup?
Cheers


----------



## husky (9/8/14)

This is what I have just started using to heat my reptile enclosures. I used to run thermostats wired to heating lights but this gizmo can be setup to run day and night temps off two separate plugs. Good for anyone who is not electrically minded.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/JET-001-Digital-Day-Night-Reptile-Thermostat-and-Timer-0-50C-Aquarium-Brooder-/190872669912?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item2c70e5ced8


----------



## husky (9/8/14)

Actually mine is the jet 005 model. It will regulate power to the light to maintain a temperature rather than just switch as a thermostat does.


----------



## Cervantes (9/8/14)

dicko said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> That was the same components that I got when I bought mine except mine was a Sestos brand.
> 
> ...



Dicko,

The unit arrived and whoever it was that made the comment regarding the instructions was right.

Unless of course you are fluent in Chinese........... Then they may be fine.

Next R&R I'll be trying to assemble my collection of bits and bobs into a very simple controller.

In the mean time I'll have to try and track down some instructions in English.


----------



## Cervantes (9/8/14)

Well that didn't take long................ 

View attachment c100inst.pdf


----------



## macca05 (6/9/14)

Hey all,
Just an update on the rex pids. I went ahead and ordered 2 to see for myself how they are. Wired them up with ssr's and pt100's and although I have not been running them for long they seem to be great. Have not donethe autotune yet either. Will post back more info when I have tested them a bit more


----------



## macca05 (17/9/14)

So I have been testing these PIDS over the last week and today it seems that I have them calibrated and running very nicely.













The autotune seems to do really well. I think these PIDS (thermocouples) would do a lot better surrounded by water but I have mine setup for heat mats. I had to place the probe basically on the heat mat and then on top of that is fake grass. I then had to check the temp for where I actually wanted a reading and it was about 2 degrees out so I adjusted the PIDS to read what I wanted to see.
The volt meter works really good but it definately overkill for this setup as the heat mats are only 15w each so they are not drawing enough to change the reading from 00.0
I have plugged a heater into it and it went up to 9.5A for a 2200-2400w heater
Will keep you guys posted if any one is interested. I have just purchased 2 more today but wont get them for a while. I will use one for my sous vide when it arrives and my sous vide auber pid will go back to my egg incubator as egg temp is very important  But who knows, these cheap pids may just be as good

Macca


----------



## Stonemull (23/9/14)

been using a rex c100 for assorted purposes for 18 months or so. mine was a relay version but pulled the relay out and soldered a couple of links across to the output so it drives an SSR directly. I fitted the lot into a metal project case and stuck a powerpoint on the front so its versatile.
its currently sitting in an old fridge cycling an iron to keep my fermenter at 30C. thermocouple just monitoring air temperature in there.
turned off the I and the D and set P to about 6. the autotune works but gets a bit baffled with long time constants, no need to use it for simple tasks.
I have used it to run IR ovens to do reflow soldering, meat dehydrating, boiler controller, fermenting etc. even kept some little chicks warm for a few weeks. every home should have one lol.

only issue I have with them, the output terminals are not attached to the PCB, just a spread clip type of thing, the pcb connector is not gold plated, just flash tin plated so if in a humid environment the pcb connection will fail eventually. needed to pull mine apart and clean the edge contacts once so far.


----------



## takai (2/11/14)

macca05 said:


> Hey all,
> Just an update on the rex pids. I went ahead and ordered 2 to see for myself how they are. Wired them up with ssr's and pt100's and although I have not been running them for long they seem to be great. Have not donethe autotune yet either. Will post back more info when I have tested them a bit more


Macca, can you tell me which REX C100 you bought? i would be keen for one that can use an RTD as i have a couple of PT100s around already.


----------



## macca05 (3/11/14)

I bought it from these guys on ebay
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360880705122?var=630246912018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Be prepared to wait 5-6 weeks tho. Very slow with there postal service.
Makecsure it is the pidthat says ssr output. So far I have bought 4 from these guys and 3 work great. Havent powered up the 4th one

Macca


----------



## takai (3/11/14)

macca05 said:


> I bought it from these guys on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360880705122?var=630246912018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Be prepared to wait 5-6 weeks tho. Very slow with there postal service.
> ...


Thanks for that. I have a couple of PIDs in other equipment, but they both use K-type thermos which are more annoying in an environment where its not all in one unit. RTDs are much easier there as it doesnt require specific resistance wire etc.

Basically all of these eBay mobs use the slowest postage in the world though.


----------



## takai (3/11/14)

Also, just a heads up for anyone building a controller off one of these. Jaycar have their panel mount sockets for half price at $5, i went and picked up a few today:
15A - http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=PS4097
10A - http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=PS4095


----------



## battz (3/1/15)

macca05 said:


> I bought it from these guys on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360880705122?var=630246912018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Macca


Sorry to be a pain.. Can you recommend a Temp Probe for my HLT to run with this PID.
I was Looking at these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Digital-PID-Temperature-Controller-40A-SSR-K-Thermostat-Sensor-Heat-Sink-/310881980306?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item4862028f92
Only because it comes with SSR and heat sink.
But I just don’t know about the probes. Thx


----------



## spog (3/1/15)

battz said:


> Sorry to be a pain.. Can you recommend a Temp Probe for my HLT to run with this PID.
> I was Looking at these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Digital-PID-Temperature-Controller-40A-SSR-K-Thermostat-Sensor-Heat-Sink-/310881980306?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item4862028f92
> Only because it comes with SSR and heat sink.
> But I just don’t know about the probes. Thx


Battz,with the heat sink,although it comes with the purchase and would then need a metal backed enclosure for it to work properly. Have you thought about making an enclosure from other materials,an IP rated enclosure would do the job, but mount a small fan in the enclosure with a grill behind to allow for air circulation with air holes on the side for flow.

Cheers...spog....


----------



## battz (3/1/15)

spog said:


> Battz,with the heat sink,although it comes with the purchase and would then need a metal backed enclosure for it to work properly. Have you thought about making an enclosure from other materials,an IP rated enclosure would do the job, but mount a small fan in the enclosure with a grill behind to allow for air circulation with air holes on the side for flow.
> 
> Cheers...spog....


Thx spog. I have several repurposed enclosures I can score from work. Most have heat sinks fitted but not designed for SSR's. Also heaps of cooling fans to pick from. I got that part of it sorted. It's just matching the temp probe to thermowell and PID. I'm just not familiar with all the different sorts of temp probes available. I was hoping some1 might just say you need a xxxx probe for that PID and it will fit xxx thermowell.


----------



## dave81 (3/1/15)

A 3 wire pt100 rtd is what your after, it will be better than that probe.i dont kow about the rex pids I assume they are capable accepting an rtd.you will just have to choose one for the purpose in which you intend to install it ie thermowell or directly screwed in etc.
I use a couple sestos pids which seem to work well.i have a coupke of those fotek ssr's and the same heat sink and even without thermal paste I can have my hlt heating for 1.5hrs b4 I wake in the morning and the ssr is not hot with no fans in my enclosure.(2.4kw element 40a ssr) I have another running my 3kw hx which also runs cool.
Edit I usr my rtd's in t pieces with ulkhead fitting screwed in


----------



## spog (3/1/15)

+ 1 for what dave81 has posted. 
I hooked my RTD 100 upto a 3 pin jack,have a search in Gear and Equipment for RTD's,heaps of info there.
Mind you those PID's do my head in,mine is a single step jobby which suits me as I do ( when I get back into it) Brew in a Basket.
I just need to calibrate and auto tune it and it should be good to go.
Cheers....spog.


----------



## dave81 (3/1/15)

These are what you want. Will be my next upgrade as will the auberins pid.might even be worth putting it out there if anyone wants any other gear from them you may be able to save on postage. There is cheaper similar options on the bay also
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20_15&products_id=249


----------



## battz (4/1/15)

Thx for the info guy's.. Wow so many different ways of doing stuff.
I'll check out those links now.


----------



## Moad (4/1/15)

Do these Rexs allow multiple set points ie. would they be suitable for step mashing


----------



## QldKev (4/1/15)

Moad said:


> Do these Rexs allow multiple set points ie. would they be suitable for step mashing



Nope, just 1 set point.


----------



## dave81 (4/1/15)

Only 1 I know of with step mashing capabilities
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=4


----------



## Wrayza (4/1/15)

Good find Dave, might be my next upgrade!


----------



## Camo6 (4/1/15)

dave81 said:


> Only 1 I know of with step mashing capabilities
> http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=4


^ Definitely worth the extra coin for a much easier brewday.


----------



## Moad (4/1/15)

Yeah was looking at that one. Cheers


----------



## QldKev (4/1/15)

Moad that Auber is the one I use on my 3V and I that commented on that takes a bit of getting used too.

If you go that way, here's a link to download a word doc I created that I keep handy.


----------



## Moad (4/1/15)

Cheers Kev, I think that is looking like the go. For the extra $ definitely worth having step mashing capability.

Does the auber PID have ramping function? I.e if I want to limit the ramping to a certain degree/minute.

My thinking is running a second element to get up to the boil separate to the PID controlled element. So a 1500w for mash and a 2400w for ramping/boil.


----------



## Camo6 (4/1/15)

Can't answer that question Moad but the operating instructions are free to download from their site here and here. I'm sure there's a way to do it but I just went with set temps and hold times. Qldkev will probably be able to answer your question.

I agree with Kev that they're a bit fiddly and take a little while to set up. Once programmed you only need to remember a couple of buttons though. When I was getting my head around mine I went with Cocko's PID setup I found in this thread (it's true, he can post something useful from time to time!). I've found these profiles fit the bill for all of my brewing needs so haven't made any changes yet. Like Kev I keep a printout handy on brewday.


----------



## spog (4/1/15)

Moad said:


> Cheers Kev, I think that is looking like the go. For the extra $ definitely worth having step mashing capability.
> 
> Does the auber PID have ramping function? I.e if I want to limit the ramping to a certain degree/minute.
> 
> My thinking is running a second element to get up to the boil separate to the PID controlled element. So a 1500w for mash and a 2400w for ramping/boil.


The 2nd element independently controlled is the go,I have 2 x Kmart kettle elements in my rig 1 x controlled by the PID,the other by a separate switch which brings the lot up to boil.
Until I sort the PID I bypassed it and used the switches to reach my temp points,but that means I had to monitor each step.


----------



## Moad (4/1/15)

That's the plan, just concerned if I use the 2400 to get up to boil it will ramp up too quick. I guess if I was to use the 2400 only from mash out when flicking to boil it should be ok.

I'm going to try with a single 2400w first and hope the boil is sufficient and there is enough flow over the element to avoid scorching.

Anyway, way topic now sorry


----------



## TheWiggman (31/1/15)

I rigged up a control box for a mate I've converted to AG (cubed a CPA for him, he fermented and now can't go back!) and gave it a run today. Chugger pump, 3600W element and HERMS from onlinebrewingsupplies, and cheap-arse REX C-1000 controller. He picked 2 up for $80 delivered from an Aussie seller, complete with sensor and SSR. I got him to upgrade to 40A SSRs. 
Gave it a run today and at the HERMS outlet it increased 40°C in 15mins! Once it hit 65 it stayed there for 10 mins before overshooting 2°C with the factory settings. Needs a tune. The mash liquor lagged 15°C, meaning the heat power was impressive. 





All in all this unit worked perfectly well. Time will tell how it lasts but functionally, yes it's good. 
And the 3600W HERMS, holy smokes. Makes me want to upgrade.


----------



## TSMill (31/1/15)

Moad said:


> Does the auber PID have ramping function? I.e if I want to limit the ramping to a certain degree/minute.
> 
> My thinking is running a second element to get up to the boil separate to the PID controlled element. So a 1500w for mash and a 2400w for ramping/boil.


Yes you basically specify the temperature to step to and the time to take to get there.


----------

